# Kenmore Glass Top stove problem



## shanbrt (Jun 7, 2009)

I have a Kenmore Glass top stove Model # (911.42675911) that is giving me a problem. The burner that we use the most works sometimes. It will shutoff while cooking and if you whack the top a little it sometimes comes back on. Could it be the burner that is going out and can they be changed? Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------

